# Fin-Nor Offshore reels - anybody use them?



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Pretty sure simond11 has one, hopefully he'll see the thread.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive thought a few times about buying a fin-nor so will be keen to see how it stands up to the salt on the yak.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Did you land this fish? if so pics?


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

mingle said:


> Great replies so far...
> 
> It's a pity that the only real string-pullers down here are stingrays and sleepy, old seven gillers...


You must be fishing in the wrong spot Mike ;-)


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

mingle said:


> I have to say, they're very well made - great finish, nice machining, no free-play in any of the moving parts.
> .


I've played with them but never spooled them up. Don't know what the line lay is like and suitability for braid.
But they don't have infinite anti reverse, so for jigging applications, over time would be an issue. Otherwise, rugged, sturdy and being Fin Nor have the lineage.

Cheers Dave


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Mingle
Keza is sort of right....I have a Fin Nor Ahab 12. I took it up to the Barrier Reef fishing for pelagics and it never missed a beat. I was pulling up sharks up to 25kg and not once did it let me down. It was amazing. Yes, both models have an agricultural feel, however I have read on a number of forums, both overseas and in Oz, that the Offshore reels have many positive reviews from the professional fishing fraternity. I believe Craig McGill only uses these reels on his charter fishing trips.

Make sure you open it up, check the grease levels and ensure the bearings are oiled properly. If you look after it, it will be trouble free.

Simon


----------

